# Computer freeze when booting

## Racko

Hello. I have problem with my new fresh compiled kernel. The first problem, which I have solved was that I have Sata HDD, so I had to build initrd image. The second problem is that when I boot my kernel, it writes down few lines. But it stop on this line and computer freeze   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
Creating block devices
```

Can somebody help me, please?

----------

## smlgbl

You should post some more info, like which kernel, your fstab, maybe everything that the kernel spits out while booting!

----------

## Racko

I have compiled kernel 2.6.15.

Here is my fstab:

```
/dev/sda1   /         ext3    defaults,noatime          0 1

/dev/sda3   none      swap    sw                        0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults                  0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec       0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

/dev/sda5       /home/duck/Desktop/Files        ntfs    defaults,noatime,user,rw        0 0
```

and few lines when booting with new kernel:

```

ACPI wakeup devices:

FUTS PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 MAC0 AMR0 UAR1 PS2M

ACPI: (Supports SO S3 S4 S5)

MD5: Autodetecting RAID arrays

MD: Autorun..

MD: ... autorund done

RAMDSIK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Red Hat nash version 3.5.7 starting

Mounting /proc filesystem

Creating block devices
```

I use lilo

lilo.conf

```
boot=/dev/sda             # Install LILO in the MBR

prompt                    # Give the user the chance to select another section

timeout=50                # Wait 5 (five) seconds before booting the default section

default=gentoo            # When the timeout has passed, boot the "gentoo" section

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 doscsi real_root=/dev/sda1 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

image=/boot/kernel-igor

  label=gentoo-igor

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 doscsi real_root=/dev/sda1 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initrd-igor
```

So, can you help me now?   :Smile: 

----------

## smlgbl

 *Quote:*   

> image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

 

I am not familiar with genkernel at all. In my opinion everybody should try to compile his own kernel, as it isn't that hard, actually it is rather easy, if you know your system a little and don't try to mess too much with options you have no idea of.

Maybe for the sake of making it easier, don't mount the ntfs partition right away. Also make sure you have the right filesystems in your fstab.

----------

## Racko

Genkernel is the old kernel which was compiled during the installations. This kernel with which I am trying to boot is hand configured kernel. Fstab works fine with old compiled genkernel so I think that fstab is not making any problems.

----------

## smlgbl

So your lilo.conf is wrong, or did you call your handconfigured kernel *-genkernel-* ???

EDIT: Just saw your second entry. But i am honestly also not familiar with lilo.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Racko

I don't know what would be wrong. Maybe initrd?

----------

## ebichu

 *Racko wrote:*   

> I don't know what would be wrong. Maybe initrd?

 

Probably something wrong in your initrd-igor.

Why not continue to use genkernel? It's handy for building the initrd correctly. You can use genkernel to build a hand-configured kernel using the --oldconfig option for example.

----------

## Racko

And where should I copy that manually configured config?

----------

## ebichu

You can copy it to /usr/src/linux/.config before running genkernel with the --oldconfig option.

----------

